# My First Beef Jerky Step by Step (Q-View)



## alelover (May 1, 2011)

Been reading a bunch of threads about it so I thought I'd give it a whirl. Besides, Angus London Broils were BOGO at Harris-Teeter. Started with 4 pounds.








Chilled in the freezer for a couple hours and made 1/4" thick slices on the old meat slicer. Trimmed some fat.







Next we mixed up the rub and the marinade using this recipe.

4 lbs London Broil (sliced about ¼” thick)

Marinade:
½ cup of soy sauce
½ cup of molasses
¼ cup of Thick L & P Worcestershire sauce
¼ cup L & P Worcestershire sauce
½ cup Coke
1 teaspoon sugar

Seasoning:
1 ½ tablespoons of garlic powder
1 ½ tablespoons of onion powder
1 tablespoon of black pepper
1 teaspoon paprika
4 tablespoons of Morton Tender Quick

Mix the wet ingredients separate from the dry. Make sure the sugar dissolves well. Then evenly sprinkle dry ingredients over meat and lightly rub. Flip meat and repeat. Then lay the meat in a 1-gallon zip lock bag. Add one layer at a time. Once one layer is done I apply some marinade in-between layers. Put 2 lbs in each gallon bag to marinate in 1 cup of marinade per bag. Add next layer of spiced meat then add additional marinade over top of next layer and so on. Tender Quick should be 1 tablespoon (TBS) per each pound of muscle meat. Refrigerate for 24 hours, and then lightly rinse meat under cold water and pat dry before dehydrating or smoking.



















Evenly distribute the rub on both sides of the beef strips. Let sit for an hour.













Next we layered then in the bag with the marinade.







Into the fridge for 20 hours.

Then out of the fridge and ready to be rinsed in cold water. They look the same as they did 20 hours ago in the bag.







Now we rinse in cold water...







...and dry on some paper towel and newspaper.







Now it's off to the smoker. Using my homemade Amaz-n-smoker with hickory, pecan and apple dust. Hit it with smoke for 2 hours.













Sitting at 112. Stayed around 110 - 120 for the first 2 hours.







Very TBS







After 2 hours we bumped up the heat to 135.







Lookin and smelling good.







Intermission. See you in a couple hours.


----------



## boykjo (May 1, 2011)

awesome looking jerky alelover .......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      My neighbor makes a lot of beef jerky. Next time you swing over to HT try some of this marinade. My neighbor only soaks his meat for about 20 min. in it. He adds pepper flakes for some heat.... Its some pretty strong stuff.....


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

We'll be waiting!


----------



## gotarace (May 1, 2011)

Looks great so far...can't wait for the money shots!!!


----------



## cajun smoke (May 1, 2011)

looks delicious already.


----------



## roller (May 1, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## alelover (May 1, 2011)

After 8 hours  they're out of the smoker. Did the last hour at 165. They didn't shrink as much as I thought they would. Perhaps we'll go thinner next time. 3/16 will be perfect I think.













They are pretty dark but not burnt or bitter tasting at all.

Here's a cross section in the center of the pic.













Tastes really good. Pretty chewy but not bad.







Thanks for watching.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 1, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 1, 2011)

Looks great to me, and GREAT step by step q-view, thanks!!


----------



## tyotrain (May 1, 2011)




----------



## nwdave (May 2, 2011)

Looks great.  But you didn't make enough to share.


----------



## nwdave (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I do have one question.  The acroynm BOGO?  Haven't heard that particular one.


----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2011)

BOGO = Buy One Get One   (as in buy one get one free..)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Nice job! Awesome looking jerky!


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2011)

Thanks kids. Came out pretty good for the first time. I had some today and I think it's better since it sat overnight.


----------



## boykjo (May 2, 2011)

great job..............thanx for the qveiw


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. The wife and daughter love it so It must be OK.


----------



## the dude abides (May 4, 2011)

Looks easy enough for even a hack like me to try this sometime!

Great tutorial.  Thanks for the extra effort.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

Scott,

This is the first I saw this thread, and it is great !

I love it when a guy makes an easy to follow recipe, with instructions.

This will help a lot of guys wanting to make Jerky!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (May 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

Thanks again. I'll be making it again. I think I may pound the meat next time. I did a couple pieces that got sliced too thick and they came out much more tender. I think I will cut back the soy a tick and up the worsty a little next time. I ended up with a little over 1 3/4 lbs for around 15 bucks. Definitely a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## boykjo (May 5, 2011)

Jerky is so much more economical making it at home. The only bad thing is you can never make enough and you eat it too fast.......

Again nice job on the jerky

Joe


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

Got a new computer at work today and it had some little desiccant packs in it. I'm gonna throw them in my jerky bag when I get home.


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

A little care package for my daughter in college in Milwaukee.


----------



## stwallace (May 11, 2011)

Very nice qviews and easy to follow recipe.  Thanks I think I will make this sometime soon.

Sean


----------



## roller (May 11, 2011)

Great job on the jerky and the Q-view..I have been making jerky for about 40years and still have to make it for my grown kids....Yours will be the same way...


----------



## roller (May 11, 2011)

Great job on the jerky and the Q-view..I have been making jerky for about 40years and still have to make it for my grown kids....Yours will be the same way...


----------



## alelover (May 11, 2011)

The oldest one already is.


----------



## bloc004 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, very informative, Great looking Jerky!!!!!


----------



## smokin - k (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome breakdown.... I'm doing about 7 pounds of Chuckar and Pheasant jerky this weekend (for my boss) and will be follow your lead. Anything you think I should tweek on the recipe for birds? I don't want to loose my job... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I know you mentioned maybe cutting the meat a little thinner.. My boss likes spicy so I'll probably up the pepper and maybe add a little of my own smoked jalepeno pepper spice.. Watcha think? I can't wait!  Take Care, Smokin - K


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I think 3/16 thick would be about right. Don't know about bird. The spice flavor would be more pronounced I would think.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2011)

Smokin-K,

I'm thinking it would work better for those birds to be ground & made in a jerky shooter, if you have one.

I would think cutting bird meat into strips would end up too hard & tuff, but I'm only guessing because of what I know about Pheasant meat.

I never actually smoked any whole meat bird jerky.

Bear


----------



## rockrunner (Jun 24, 2011)

BOOKMARKED! Holy fawk! Nobody told me that I can make jerky with the smoker!!!!!!  YES!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 24, 2011)

adding this one to the recipe file - thanks!  Can't wait to get the time to give this a try on the kettle.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 24, 2011)

Heck of a nice post with very easy to read and follow instructions and pics to support those of us that cant read so very well,  and TYVM for the "thanks KIDS" comment--made this old man feel younger LOLOL

Rich


----------



## smokin - k (Jul 9, 2011)

You give even me the mojo to get it going! Batch of flat iron steak and petite sirloin jerky going now... You modivate!!! Smoke it up!


----------



## smokin - k (Jul 9, 2011)

Twice you've gotten me going!!


----------

